# State water action



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Big fish today, caught a few nice ones but this was largest. Let some huge trigger fish loose


----------



## Turntwo62 (Mar 18, 2017)

Today is Friday, right?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

obviously a late post from last weekend. the Op was just trying to get everyone excited. Nice to see the kid excited about fishing


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

State waters opened in Alabama today


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

good fish for Al waters


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Now these I let go


----------



## Turntwo62 (Mar 18, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Outstanding !


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Why does everybody grab fish by the eyes? There's a much easier way... take your index finger and hook it in under the notch in front of their gills then take your other hand and put it under their belly in front of the anal fin. You can hold just about 99% of saltwater fish like this and it won't hurt them when released and it makes it look great pictures, plus you get to see their eyes. So easy to do.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

k-p said:


> Why does everybody grab fish by the eyes? There's a much easier way... take your index finger and hook it in under the notch in front of their gills then take your other hand and put it under their belly in front of the anal fin. You can hold just about 99% of saltwater fish like this and it won't hurt them when released and it makes it look great pictures, plus you get to see their eyes. So easy to do.


Same way I hold my ole lady and she's ok


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

my3nme said:


> Same way I hold my ole lady and she's ok


Dude TMI...but still your business


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

k-p said:


> Why does everybody grab fish by the eyes? There's a much easier way... take your index finger and hook it in under the notch in front of their gills then take your other hand and put it under their belly in front of the anal fin. You can hold just about 99% of saltwater fish like this and it won't hurt them when released and it makes it look great pictures, plus you get to see their eyes. So easy to do.


Agree with you and pictures are so much better without you fingers blocking the eyes but some of my friends do it because it gets the fish under control quickly. You can purchase various fish/jaw grip devices pretty cheap to protect you hands for most species excluding the endangered triggerfish of course.


----------

